
Want to unlock your door with your face? Windows 10 for IoT Core - chermanowicz
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2962330/internet-of-things/want-to-unlock-your-door-with-your-face-windows-10-for-iot-core-promises-to-do-just-that.html
======
AnimalMuppet
> Want to unlock your door with your face?

That sounds like something a mugger would ask as he threatens you on your
front porch.

(No sexism intended - statistically, most muggers are male.)

